# Plastisol Printing Issues



## Metamorphic (Feb 24, 2018)

I have some pics of a job we are doing. We cannot get the ink to print evenly or consistently.

Tried both 110 and 156 mesh. 70d squeege.

Printing looks terrible and I cannot give this to the customer.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm guessing that you are printing manually. It looks to me that in the middle picture, you have either a warped screen or uneven print pressure. The other images show major mis-registration and some blurring at the edge of your print. I'm thinking loose mesh in wooden or static frames. Also, appears to be not enough off contact which could also be a result of a low tensioned screen.


----------



## Metamorphic (Feb 24, 2018)

We are printing with aluminum frames. We are more concerned about the lack of smooth consistency. The off contact seems to be an ongoing issue. We have tried numerous ways of setting it but it doesn't stay. The screens are new so they can be that loose but I guess anything is possible.


----------



## silverjess (Oct 2, 2011)

Might wanna try new platens, doesn't cost much, I had similiar issues, new platens are a game changer.


----------



## Sulp (Dec 7, 2010)

A couple issues here. This is assuming your screens are fairly new, and your press is fully functional. 

Your pressure is way inconsistent at the edges of your design. Hold the squeegee closer to the edges and put nice firm even pressure and pull slowly (not slow, slow, nice uniform pull) with a slight angle on your squeegee. After your stroke, the screen should be cleared completely. Meaning there should be no ink in your image area of the screen. Pressure and speed of your stroke are very important and one of your biggest problems with that white. 

Also, you are either having major registration problems, or the shirt isn't being held down properly, or you are majorly shrinking the shirt when flashing the white. I see a double image of the white underneath the gold. So I am thinking that shirt might be picking up off the pallet. If you are using a mist adhesive, make sure that the shirt is being held in place. Not a ton of glue..(the shirt shouldn't have to ripped off the pallet) just enough so the shirt stays in place. Once you know the shirt is in place, check the registration. And once its registered make sure its locked in place. Same with the off contact. Give yourself slightly more then a nickels width. Adjust the pitch and the height so the screen is parallel with the pallet. 

If you are doing all the above things correctly you should have no problem with a print like this. Practice printing that base over and over. Once you get that "feeling" of what you have to do to get that nice smooth print things will go much smoother. Hang in there.


----------

